# Public school (kindergarten) list



## loops79 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a list of public kindergarten in Bangkok (especially around Phrom Phong area). Private schools are, for now, too expensive.
My kid will be 3 this summer.

Thanks


----------

